# help please



## hadak15 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello 
I wonder if anybody on the boards could give me any tips please? I need to sell my fathers apartment in Paphos as he is no longer able to fly due to a medical condition. I am flying over to Cyprus in two weeks to attemp to begin the process and I really do not know the best way to go about it. Any help oon the following would be greatfully received
I need to arrange packers to ship (only minimum personal items back to UK ) Can anybody on here receommend?

Deeds to property- we have paid a cyprus solicitor to look into getting these for us. this do I need them before I sell? How long does it normally take to get deeds?

What is the best way to sell a property in Cyprus- Estate agent, internet?
What are the average fees for selling i.e. estate agents and solicitors.

Furniture/ utensils etc. Do we sell these with the property? Do they have car boot sales (paphos) or markets where we could try and get rid of some of the items?

Sorry for all the questions but I am feeliing slightly overwhelemed at the prospect.
Looking forwards to your replies.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hadak15 said:


> Hello
> I wonder if anybody on the boards could give me any tips please? I need to sell my fathers apartment in Paphos as he is no longer able to fly due to a medical condition. I am flying over to Cyprus in two weeks to attemp to begin the process and I really do not know the best way to go about it. Any help oon the following would be greatfully received
> I need to arrange packers to ship (only minimum personal items back to UK ) Can anybody on here receommend?
> 
> ...


Hi, 
Firstly the deeds. You do not necessarily need to have title deeds to sell but it is easier if you do. Without title deeds you need a cash buyer or the developer needs to sign the transfer which in effect is giving a corporate guarantee which most developers will not do anymore.
Most agents will charge 5% of the selling fee, some will charge 3%.
There are several websites where you can advertise free of charge but to be honest from what people tell me they are not very successful. It would save you agents fees though.
How urgent is it for you to sell quickly? What we are finding is that the properties which sell most quickly are those which are below market value, everyone is looking for bargain these days.
Who is the developer, how old is the property?

As for selling the contents you may find that offering it for sale fully furnished and fully equipped will be better as many people who are looking for a holiday home are thrilled when they don't have to go shopping for all the bit and pieces.
If you want to sell there are car boots and markets in the paphos area.
Timi market is on every sunday. The duck pond market is on Wednesdays and Sundays I think.
Pafiakos animal shelter also has a weekly car boot, either on Saturday or Sudnay, I am not sure which.

Feel free to ask anything else you need to know.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## hadak15 (Mar 13, 2011)

*re help please*

Hello 
Thank you very much for your reply. 
Yes I think the Title deeds are being "worked on" at present. So we will heave them to sell. It is quite important that it is sold quickly as it is just costing money (community charges) as it isn't being used at all. So we are willing to sell below market value for that reason. 
Re the furniture we were thinking of leaving it all in there. It is a little dated but in ok condition. Is it acceptible to leave pots, pans, plates etc? The rest we will do a car boot with or give to charity shop. We will need to arrange packing / shipping for personal items. What are we likely to pay in fees for estate agents are they as costly as English agents?
Thank you again for your prompt reply
Regards


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hadak15 said:


> Hello
> Thank you very much for your reply.
> Yes I think the Title deeds are being "worked on" at present. So we will heave them to sell. It is quite important that it is sold quickly as it is just costing money (community charges) as it isn't being used at all. So we are willing to sell below market value for that reason.
> Re the furniture we were thinking of leaving it all in there. It is a little dated but in ok condition. Is it acceptible to leave pots, pans, plates etc? The rest we will do a car boot with or give to charity shop. We will need to arrange packing / shipping for personal items. What are we likely to pay in fees for estate agents are they as costly as English agents?
> ...


Developers are notrious for telling you the title deeds are 'being worked on' but it still takes ages. Is there an AX number in the land registry?
When was the property built? Who built it?
As I said earlier agents will charge anything from 3% to 5%, some charge even more than that. 
Don't go for one of the companies who claim they dont charge commission. It is all a big con and in the end the way they do it ends up costing you more than if you pay a fixed rate commision.

Yes it is acceptable to leave pots and pans etc, many holiday homes are sold lock stock and barrel in this way.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

You can have as many estate agents as you want, try not to go exclusive. You can also place a large For Sale banner yourself, that really gets a lot of attention. Title deeds is a hot topic in Cyprus at the moment, so if you have title deeds the chances of a sale will be better.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Toxan said:


> You can have as many estate agents as you want, try not to go exclusive. You can also place a large For Sale banner yourself, that really gets a lot of attention. Title deeds is a hot topic in Cyprus at the moment, so if you have title deeds the chances of a sale will be better.


I would list with as many agents as you can for better exposure. Many agents work together anyway, but you won't know who does or doesn't so I would set up meetings to get it listed with a few that you have scoped out on the internet first. 

As for a For Sale banner they do generate phone calls so if you put your own up then you will have to have someone reliable who can show the property and answer questions. 

As for packers and movers, Orbit is good. Website below:
MOVING COMPANIES IN CYPRUS | RELOCATION COMPANIES IN CYPRUS | Orbit Moving & Storage Ltd 

Columbia is also good:
Columbia Movers

There is another popular moving company in Paphos you might get recommendations for, but I would personally use either of the above two first.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

There are many charities that will take your furniture and will be very glad too. There are also some house clearance companies, i know of one in Limassol i have used, but not in Paphos. Maybe somebody else can help there.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are 3 or 4 second hand shops in Paphos. 
The furniture cave is situated on the road from the traffic lights at the Begonia Garden centre down to the Harbour.
New to you is near the Makarios statue on the road form Debenhams roundabout towards the Cyta Building.


----------

